# My piano music



## aabece (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd like to show You my new piece for piano.






http://www.talkclassical.com/images/smilies/tiphat.gif


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

You are a good musician. The music is evocative. It sounds like it is from another time and the untuned piano adds to that quality. I imagine a ghost playing the piano in a haunted house. It would work as an introduction maybe or part of a G rated family movie soundtrack. For me it's too predictable.


----------



## aabece (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for Your response. Yes, You're right because I treat it like a classical pop. It's not music for festivals of modern music.


----------

